# Ford 4500 Tranny question



## jeepsick (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey,
I've got a ford 4500 I bought a few months ago. I bought it out of a hay field for 1500 bucks where it had been sitting for 2 years literally having hay cut around it. Every once in a while when I run it hard, pushing dirt and going from reverse to for forward more than the old thing likes, it will smoke out of the transmission boot. I always just shut it off and let it cool down. 

Do the hydraulics on this tractor run though the transmission or does it have separate oil that I can change. It calls for a transmission filter which I have seen on some posts, is near my left foot, but do not see one.


----------



## Farm1990 (Sep 15, 2011)

my uncle has one and im gonna check on it


----------



## kkl (Jun 7, 2011)

There are several different transmissions in the 4500, both manual and automatic. Which transmission do you have? I believe they all have separate transmission fluid. The transmission filter is only in the automatics.


----------

